# Software Build v10.1 2019.40.2.1 38f55d9f (12/6/2019)



## ibgeek

This just popped up.


----------



## Bokonon

Only 3 installs on TeslaFi so far. All appear to be Raven Model S/X with HW3.


----------



## sabonis

Currently installing on a Model 3 with HW 2.5.


----------



## wst88

sabonis said:


> Currently installing on a Model 3 with HW 2.5.


Are the notes the same as 40.2? I am guessing this is just a bug fix hence the .1


----------



## airj1012

wst88 said:


> Are the notes the same as 40.2? I am guessing this is just a bug fix hence the .1




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204254209660669952


----------



## b0r3dguy

Just installed 2019.40.2.1. Patch notes are same as what has been posted for 2019.40.2.

I've got a 2018 Model 3 LR RWD (w/ AP 2.5 HW & FSD)


----------



## Pol Bettinger

Europe only got wiper improvement and lane change improvement.


----------



## Pol Bettinger

Seems the update is big and comes in 3 parts. I only got the update alert around 21:30... So some hours after the first 1.6G part. Somebody else can confirm?


----------



## wst88

Looks Like the Roll out has started.


----------



## bsFlame

Looks like this is going wide release. Installed over 550 times already today...


----------



## bsFlame

wst88 said:


> Looks Like the Roll out has started.
> 
> View attachment 31076


LOL, you just barely beat me to it!


----------



## victor

Pol Bettinger said:


> Seems the update is big and comes in 3 parts. I only got the update alert around 21:30... So some hours after the first 1.6G part. Somebody else can confirm?


Mine was just 600M.


----------



## Frippan

Pol Bettinger said:


> Seems the update is big and comes in 3 parts. I only got the update alert around 21:30... So some hours after the first 1.6G part. Somebody else can confirm?


only 565MB here in Sweden. Maybe a map update is coming to us in Europe?


----------



## Needsdecaf

wst88 said:


> Looks Like the Roll out has started.
> 
> View attachment 31076


That must be real recent, as I checked it at lunchtime and it was still pretty dead. LOL.



bsFlame said:


> Looks like this is going wide release. Installed over 550 times already today...


Yup, really rolling out now. Time to try the magic button tonight!


----------



## Needsdecaf

Interesting that this release is pushing to S, X and 3 both US and abroad simulaneously. Seems as if in the past those have been segregated, no?


----------



## Needsdecaf

Another 60 installs on TeslaFi in the 11 minutes since I posted above. Woah. Considering that this just started rolling out after lunch. Damn.


----------



## Badmonkey

Needsdecaf said:


> That must be real recent, as I checked it at lunchtime and it was still pretty dead. LOL.
> 
> Yup, really rolling out now. Time to try the magic button tonight!
> 
> View attachment 31077


Magic button is a myth. Will not start any software download that you not all ready are due for.


----------



## Pol Bettinger

Frippan said:


> only 565MB here in Sweden. Maybe a map update is coming to us in Europe?


Nope NavData still 2019.20-10482

Strange that my update here for Luxembourg was that bigger then in Sweden, although I updated from 2019.36.2.4 to this release.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Badmonkey said:


> Magic button is a myth. Will not start any software download that you not all ready are due for.


It worked for me last update.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Over 200 more installs in the 40 minutes I last posted a graph. Holy crap.

Why am I so excited? LOL. OK, I'll stop now.


----------



## Shadow LI

Have update available and connected to WiFi. Won’t start download. Rebooted twice and reset WiFi twice. Anyone else have issues? Never happened to me before. WiFi signal is strong.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Looks like the NOA lane change enhancements were pulled? The release notes I saw online in earlier builds had info on it, but that text is missing from this build.


----------



## iChris93

Shadow LI said:


> Have update available and connected to WiFi. Won't start download. Rebooted twice and reset WiFi twice. Anyone else have issues? Never happened to me before. WiFi signal is strong.


I think it just takes some time for it to get started.


----------



## PaulT

Mine has update downloaded, but won’t install for some reason... had to disable sentry mode, but still nothing.


----------



## johanteekens

I just started installing 2019.40.2.1 in Europe. (NL) . Rollout in Europe is typically approx 3-4 days later, someone must be in a hurry.


----------



## magglass1

Started installing about 30 minutes ago. Was making progress but now it looks like it's back down to 30%. Hopefully just a fluke in how it reports progress.

Edit: Update completed successfully a few minutes later


----------



## iChris93

This symbol is new.


----------



## changsteer

After finished installation and rebooted, the downloading progress bar showed up again with 100% and just won’t go away, even though I’m already on 40.2.1.


----------



## kellyds

So frustrating to be traveling and have two updates become available and installed (2019.40.2.1 and 2019.36.2.4)..... so cool that I can update my care form 2000 miles away


----------



## StromTrooperM3

iChris93 said:


> This symbol is new.
> View attachment 31079


I thought I read somewhere you can click on the rear seat belt notifications to acknowledge that it's a car seat. This must be it?

And wasn't there supposed to be another white camera icon for something else?


----------



## iChris93

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I thought I read somewhere you can click on the rear seat belt notifications to acknowledge that it's a car seat. This must be it?


That's in the seat card. This is different.


----------



## Eli

The new auto wipers are...different. Drove home at night with very light mist/showers, extremely fine droplets, went 6 miles without a single auto wipe. Then since windshield was totally covered, I triggered a single wipe manually and that caused it to start wiping on its own for awhile. Then it suddenly went into maximum speed wiper mode on a dry windshield, then I made it home.


----------



## Michel Contant

Just installed . Seems that the adjacent speed adjustment feature is missing (I’m in Canada) just got wipers nn and some improvement to lane change while on ap.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

iChris93 said:


> This is different


So what is it saying? The front passenger airbag is on and there is no car seat there? Does the front passenger seat even have anchors for that?


----------



## gary in NY

Tested wipers in misty rain on dark roads, low trafic. I tried not to manually trigger the wipers. Better, not perfect. The mote ambient light, the better they work. Oncoming traffic almost always increased the frequency of wipes. Otherwise, wipes were a tad late to be considered comfortable. I was forced to manually wipe a few times, which should now help develope the feature.


----------



## Kizzy

gary in NY said:


> Tested wipers in misty rain on dark roads, low trafic. I tried not to manually trigger the wipers. Better, not perfect. The mote ambient light, the better they work. Oncoming traffic almost always increased the frequency of wipes. Otherwise, wipes were a tad late to be considered comfortable. I was forced to manually wipe a few times, which should now help develope the feature.


I had a similar experience. They seemed to work great in areas with periodic streetlights and light rain (though they were pretty squeaky at first), but after prolonged dark periods while going through trees, eventually the wipers became too slow/stopped responding.

I tapped the stalk button a few times and at one point switched to manually wiper mode to be sure I was doing the right thing to trigger reporting. I just hope it works without an internet connection as I was out of cellular range.


----------



## garsh

StromTrooperM3 said:


> So what is it saying? The front passenger airbag is on and there is no car seat there?


It senses weight on the front passenger seat, so the airbag is on. There has always been a "passenger airbag on" message for that.

The new part is the car seat symbol beside it. If you have a child seat at that location, it would be BAD to have the airbag on, so my guess (since I haven't played with it yet) is that you can manually turn the front passenger airbag off by tapping that new symbol.



StromTrooperM3 said:


> Does the front passenger seat even have anchors for that?


No, but the seatbelt can be used to attach child safety seats instead of the LATCH anchor points.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> my guess (since I haven't played with it yet) is that you can manually turn the front passenger airbag off by tapping that new symbol.


I tried tapping it and didn't notice that. Might take more than a tap.


----------



## francoisp

Now Elon, please send over my promised HW3 so I can get all the benefits of these newer versions. Please?


----------



## iChris93

FrancoisP said:


> Now Elon, please send over my promised HW3 so I can get all the benefits of these newer versions. Please?


What benefits are you missing? The only one that I know of is cone rendering. Everything new in the 40.c releases should work on 2.5.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Eli said:


> The new auto wipers are...different. Drove home at night with very light mist/showers, extremely fine droplets, went 6 miles without a single auto wipe. Then since windshield was totally covered, I triggered a single wipe manually and that caused it to start wiping on its own for awhile. Then it suddenly went into maximum speed wiper mode on a dry windshield, then I made it home.


LOL, that's pretty much how my car operates.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Badmonkey said:


> Magic button is a myth. Will not start any software download that you not all ready are due for.


It didn't work, no update for me! You jinxed me! I hate you!


----------



## wackojacko

anyone else notice the last part of the version is much longer. I don;t recall it having such a long alpha numeric before.

2019.40.2.1 38f55d9f*9205*

I think the 9205 is extra on mine this version. Maybe location specific, I'm in Canada BTW.


----------



## ChiTesla

wackojacko said:


> anyone else notice the last part of the version is much longer. I don;t recall it having such a long alpha numeric before.
> 
> 2019.40.2.1 38f55d9f*9205*
> 
> I think the 9205 is extra on mine this version. Maybe location specific, I'm in Canada BTW.


My version is the same. I am in the Chicago Area.


----------



## ChiTesla

I only had the opportunity to try it once but the auto lane change reacted almost immediately after I triggered the stalk while in NOA.......but....the lane change was aborted halfway through and I had to disengage.


----------



## Ze1000

I noticed on this version that acceleration is slower than before.
If the car went to a complete stop, because of a car in front of you stopped, when resuming, the first movement is almost immediate, but with the car in front of you gaining speed, mine does not keep the pace. I even went to check if by some reason it changed the acceleration setting to chill instead of standard, but no.


----------



## TetonTesla

FINALLY!!! I’ve had a long-standing bug with Autopilot that was driving me nuts! There is one particular speed reduction on a highway I drive daily. Speed limit drops from 55 to 40. Since I’ve owned my M3, the autopilot would correctly reduce the speed to 40, and then 1-2 seconds later autopilot speed would suddenly jump back to 60mph. The speed limit sign on the display correctly displays speed limit at 40, but car would accelerate anyway. I’ve done >100 “bug reports” on this. I’m pleased to say it finally appears to be fixed in this version! Yeah Tesla!


----------



## ibgeek

Kizzy said:


> I had a similar experience. They seemed to work great in areas with periodic streetlights and light rain (though they were pretty squeaky at first), but after prolonged dark periods while going through trees, eventually the wipers became too slow/stopped responding.
> 
> I tapped the stalk button a few times and at one point switched to manually wiper mode to be sure I was doing the right thing to trigger reporting. I just hope it works without an internet connection as I was out of cellular range.


Your car does not report data back to Tesla live. It stores it and then uploads the info when your computer connects to wifi the next time. This is also true about Auto Pilot learning.


----------



## Deadbattery

I did get a new Error message on my morning drive today maybe related to the update

"Side pillar camera is either blocked or *washed out" The sun was low angle morning sun hitting from the side is what did it but I had not seen it before so maybe from the update.

*washed out is the right Idea but the wrong word


----------



## 2Kap

I feel like this version of autopilot is not as smooth keeping itself in the lane. Even on long straight stretches you can feel the car almost bouncing between the lines.


----------



## FF35

Since installing, I’ve received many messages stating that the front camera is obstructed (don’t remember the exact terminology).

The windshield is clean. I rebooted and it worked for less than a minute and then failed again. 

Has anyone had issues with the front cameras after updating to 40.X?


----------



## Nautilus

2Kap said:


> I feel like this version of autopilot is not as smooth keeping itself in the lane. Even on long straight stretches you can feel the car almost bouncing between the lines.


I experienced this on the last version I was on (36.2.4) also. The car kept ping ponging back and forth from one side of the lane to the other. I haven't had a chance to check it out on this version yet.


----------



## dburkland

The bob & weave is still there especially when the shoudler line is partially covered with ice/packed snow (this isn’t entirely surprising). Lane changes are much quicker and I had 100% success rate even when the road lines were hard to see compared to yesterday (on the same road) where I had numerous aborts and cancelled lane changes.


----------



## MelindaV

2Kap said:


> I feel like this version of autopilot is not as smooth keeping itself in the lane. Even on long straight stretches you can feel the car almost bouncing between the lines.





Nautilus said:


> I experienced this on the last version I was on (36.2.4) also. The car kept ping ponging back and forth from one side of the lane to the other. I haven't had a chance to check it out on this version yet.





dburkland said:


> The bob & weave is still there especially when the shoudler line is partially covered with ice/packed snow (this isn't entirely surprising). Lane changes are much quicker and I had 100% success rate even when the road lines were hard to see compared to yesterday (on the same road) where I had numerous aborts and cancelled lane changes.


following updates, often the AP will do a re-calibration in the background on the first couple drives causing the wondering in the lane. give it a couple days/drives before putting full blame on the actual release vs a temporary calibration issue.


----------



## ig0p0g0

The most important new feature (at least I think it’s new): you can now control climate and screen brightness from within the arcade.


----------



## Numbersix

For me, so far this update is awesome. AI wipers first test was better than before but still going on too much & often. So maybe in a few days or more rain it needs to learn more, who knows.

The biggest improvement is to Autopilot. Several spots on my commute has lanes merging on my right side if I’m in the right lane the widening merging lane makes the car move over and then move back as the lane becomes regularly sized. Super annoying and I almost always have to cancel Autopilot to keep straight. Not any more, even on one of the toughest sections! The car now stays alighted with the lane marking on the left instead of trying to center itself between that and the squiggling line on the right. A+ improvement for me.
Also adjacent lane speed adjustments are a nice touch. Seems like a much safer approach in traffic so you don’t plow into a car peaking out to a faster lane.
And the lane change speed, holy mackerel, it’s instant! I have mine set up to not change lanes or do anything Automatic, I turn on the signal to change lanes and I was shocked, the moment you turn on the signal the car changes lanes! If there is a car in the way it is much quicker too, wow. That was probably the biggest most noticeable change. I think it’s a lot better!
I need to post something in the “new features request” forum. I want to high-five my car when it does a good job. too crazy?


----------



## msjulie

I am very curious how this (can not be turned off) new feature of slowing down when adjacent lanes are slower - in lovely Bay area traffic, the carpool lane is sometimes quite a bit more speedy than other lanes (but not always) - if the car slows down in these conditions, I'll likely experience one of :

1 overriding it
2 not using TACC
3 getting rear ended...


----------



## Numbersix

msjulie said:


> I am very curious how this (can not be turned off) new feature of slowing down when adjacent lanes are slower - in lovely Bay area traffic, the carpool lane is sometimes quite a bit more speedy than other lanes (but not always) - if the car slows down in these conditions, I'll likely experience one of :
> 
> 1 overriding it
> 2 not using TACC
> 3 getting rear ended...


Good question, my situation is different as there are often people abruptly changing lanes to faster ones right in front of you. I guess if you are next to a lane that is very slow or completely stopped where people rarely if ever change to your lane then that would be bad. I think it just gets incrementally slower. But you might end up canceling to good ol' human driving in that section. Unless there is a double line between you and the carpool lane, hmmm. Let us know how things go!


----------



## ibgeek

msjulie said:


> I am very curious how this (can not be turned off) new feature of slowing down when adjacent lanes are slower - in lovely Bay area traffic, the carpool lane is sometimes quite a bit more speedy than other lanes (but not always) - if the car slows down in these conditions, I'll likely experience one of :
> 
> 1 overriding it
> 2 not using TACC
> 3 getting rear ended...


If the car begins to slow down and you don't want it to, just tap the accelerator and it will pause the feature. Not sure for how long though as that was not specified. I live in the bay area as well. Haven't had a chance to test yet but I'm very curious. Not using TACC is not an option as far as I'm concerned. I doubt there is going to be anything drastic enough to have to worry about #3. We shall see.


----------



## smiley0455

Kizzy said:


> I had a similar experience. They seemed to work great in areas with periodic streetlights and light rain (though they were pretty squeaky at first), but after prolonged dark periods while going through trees, eventually the wipers became too slow/stopped responding.
> 
> I tapped the stalk button a few times and at one point switched to manually wiper mode to be sure I was doing the right thing to trigger reporting. I just hope it works without an internet connection as I was out of cellular range.


I was randomly rolled into 2019.36.2.2 on TMX. It was release limited to a very small pool of vehicles. Wipers worked just perfect in full auto mode both in total darkness and in the daylight - I assume it will eventually crop out in some later mass release. After updating to 2019.36.2.4 I saw significant deterioration of automatic function performance.


----------



## DocScott

I don't think this is a completely new behavior, so much as a newly-announced and enhanced behavior. For months, I've noticed AP often slows down a little when an adjacent lane is moving much more slowly. Perhaps the behavior will be more pronounced with the new firmware (I don't have it yet), but the principle of it is nothing new and did not elicit much comment, much less a spate of rear-ended Teslas.


----------



## MelindaV

Numbersix said:


> AI wipers first test was better than before but still going on too much & often. So maybe in a few days or more rain it needs to learn more, who knows.


ive always said my wipers go too often or too fast. driving home last night I was following another Model 3 that appeared to have their wipers on auto (based on random wipes) and over the 30 min or so I was behind then with mist, drizzle and rain my wipers consistently wiped 3x as often as theirs. multiple times manually turned them off (to tell the NN to knock it off).
i wish the NN was learning customizations to the wipers per car instead of over the entire fleet.


----------



## Needsdecaf

DocScott said:


> I don't think this is a completely new behavior, so much as a newly-announced and enhanced behavior. For months, I've noticed AP often slows down a little when an adjacent lane is moving much more slowly. Perhaps the behavior will be more pronounced with the new firmware (I don't have it yet), but the principle of it is nothing new and did not elicit much comment, much less a spate of rear-ended Teslas.


It's new. I saw the visualization of the chevrons on the adjacent lane this morning and it slowed me down by 4 MPH as I was whizzing by the adjacent lane. It's never done that before and I encounter that type of traffic every morning (and afternoon).

I have to say that the new lane changes are EXCELLENT! Just as fast as the Model S loaners I've had. Hooray!

Auto steer worked great this morning. I think it's still re-calibrating as in a few instances it was jiggling around but in a few others, it was absolutely rock steady as it's ever been. Hard to get a real feel, the light during my commute is super low and the sun is shining right on the cameras at times.

No rain here so no report on the wipers.

Really digging this upgrade.


----------



## orekart

TOO emoji are all there now. Some were missing even with the previous emoji-specific update.


----------



## tencate

I really like the new messages telling you WHICH camera still has frost on it. "Right pillar camera obscured" message this morning, I stopped, scraped it clean, and Voila, the car can "see" again and all's well.


----------



## Needsdecaf

tencate said:


> I really like the new messages telling you WHICH camera still has frost on it. "Right pillar camera obscured" message this morning, I stopped, scraped it clean, and Voila, the car can "see" again and all's well.


What is this "frost" you speak of?


----------



## tencate

Needsdecaf said:


> What is this "frost" you speak of?


You'll see, we've sent the cold weather along your direction.  But I bet you'll only get some colder and fog out of it. HEY, if you DO get fog, I wonder if it'll report anything in the morning too? Is your car parked outside?


----------



## evannole

I had my first Autopilot drive on this version this morning. A few thoughts:

The new "slow down if traffic in the adjacent lane is slow" feature doesn't activate if you're in the HOV lane. I am guessing that the car's cameras pick up on single or double solid or double dotted lines to identify the HOV lane.

To DocScott's point, I think the behavior of slowing down when traffic in the adjacent lane is slow has been around for a few versions now. A few months ago, I noticed that the car would slow down even when I was in the HOV lane at one specific point on my daily commute, if traffic in the next lane over was going significantly more slowly. The cars in the adjacent lane would turn dark on the screen at the same time, as if the system suddenly deemed them a risk. It now occurs to me that the lane lines at this point are briefly a bit unclear, compared to the rest of my route. So that would explain its activation in that brief stretch HOV lane, which might temporarily look like a regular lane to the car. That behavior seems to have improved lately, and it will be interesting to see how the car handles this location on the new version tonight.

I can also confirm that the car no longer moves to the right when in the right lane and where an on-ramp begins to join the main highway with no dashed line separating the two. I only encounter such a situation at one point on my commute, and this morning the car handled it just as I would if I were driving manually. This is a welcome improvement, particularly for road trips, on which I generally prefer to stay to the right.

Lane changes do seem improved. I initiate them only with the turn signal (I have had Nav on Autopilot turned off for months), and of the five or so that I requested this morning, all but one started nearly immediately; the moves themselves were also a bit more rapid than in the past.

I have not yet seen any phantom braking or ping-ponging, as I sometimes do when a new version arrives. Hopefully that continues.

Earlier this week, I decided to give Hold mode another try and stick with it for an entire week. It does seem a bit more predictable and I do like it in stop-and-go traffic. Precision movements - pulling into and, especially, backing out of parking spaces, for instance - are still not as smooth or easy to do as I might like. I certainly wouldn't attempt parallel parking into a tight space with it on if Autopark failed to activate. (Creep is ideal for this, and I say that as someone who used to routinely parallel park my old stick- shift cars.)

Overall, this new version is pretty good. Thanks, Tesla, for once again improving our cars on the fly!


----------



## iChris93

evannole said:


> I can also confirm that the car no longer moves to the right when in the right lane and where an on-ramp begins to join the main highway with no dashed line separating the two. I only encounter such a situation at one point on my commute, and this morning the car handled it just as I would if I were driving manually. This is a welcome improvement, particularly for road trips, on which I generally prefer to stay to the right.


I haven't driven enough to confirm this, but that would be great!


----------



## francoisp

It is still abrupt when the car exits the freeway under autopilot. It scares my wife who then accuses me of taking the exit too fast. I try to explain that I have nothing to do with it and she says to turn Autopilot off before exiting. I don't understand why taking an exit can't be as smooth as changing lane.


----------



## Needsdecaf

tencate said:


> You'll see, we've sent the cold weather along your direction.  But I bet you'll only get some colder and fog out of it. HEY, if you DO get fog, I wonder if it'll report anything in the morning too? Is your car parked outside?


Heh, no it's not parked outside, thankfully. Otherwise every morning in the summer the car would be covered in about 4" of dew water. Yech.

I'm just pulling your chain about the frost, as I grew up in NYC Metro area. That's one thing I don't miss.


----------



## Needsdecaf

evannole said:


> Earlier this week, I decided to give Hold mode another try and stick with it for an entire week. It does seem a bit more predictable and I do like it in stop-and-go traffic. Precision movements - pulling into and, especially, backing out of parking spaces, for instance - are still not as smooth or easy to do as I might like. I certainly wouldn't attempt parallel parking into a tight space with it on if Autopark failed to activate. (Creep is ideal for this, and I say that as someone who used to routinely parallel park my old stick- shift cars.)
> 
> Overall, this new version is pretty good. Thanks, Tesla, for once again improving our cars on the fly!


I was a very reluctant adopter of Hold mode. It was way too inconsistent for me. The last update before 40.2.1 fixed that and I've been driving on it near two weeks now I think. You'll get used to maneuvering the car with it on vs. Roll, just takes a little getting used to.


----------



## ibgeek

Needsdecaf said:


> I was a very reluctant adopter of Hold mode. It was way too inconsistent for me. The last update before 40.2.1 fixed that and I've been driving on it near two weeks now I think. You'll get used to maneuvering the car with it on vs. Roll, just takes a little getting used to.


So true, I've been using the feature since it came out and just the other day realized that I wasn't even thinking about it any more. I've learned how to naturally feather the throttle (which has amazing resolution by the way) for very smooth speed adjustments in both forward and reverse. Took me about 2 weeks.


----------



## evannole

Needsdecaf said:


> I was a very reluctant adopter of Hold mode. It was way too inconsistent for me. The last update before 40.2.1 fixed that and I've been driving on it near two weeks now I think. You'll get used to maneuvering the car with it on vs. Roll, just takes a little getting used to.


I will keep sticking with it for a while. I do expect that I will end up keeping it. For what it's worth, I am coming from Creep mode rather than Roll mode. At slow speeds when making precision maneuvers, I still feel safer on Creep since my foot is already on the brake and can stop the car immediately if need be, but I am getting more comfortable with Hold in those situations.


----------



## Nautilus

FrancoisP said:


> It is still abrupt when the car exits the freeway under autopilot. It scares my wife who then accuses me of taking the exit too fast. I try to explain that I have nothing to do with it and she says to turn Autopilot off before exiting. I don't understand why taking an exit can't be as smooth as changing lane.


Concur. As I approach my exit, two more lanes are added on the right side of the highway to start collecting the cars for the exit without impeding the flow of through traffic. One appears, and then a half mile later, the other. The way the car jerks to the right with NOA on as each of those lanes appear can be downright scary. I've gotten feedback from my wife to "stop playing with the car and drive like a normal person". It would be much nicer if the car just executed its normal smooth lane change maneuver, like when using the turn indicator to make a lane change.


----------



## iChris93

iChris93 said:


> I haven't driven enough to confirm this, but that would be great!


During my drive home today, the car still tried to center itself with a merge lane.


----------



## tivoboy

Just got it today in NorCal. I actually did the trick and about four hours later it popped up. On 36.xx I found EAP to be pretty good. Flow of the car on a highway was some of the best I have seen, can’t say much for wiper control.

going to be doing a 1.5K roadtrip mid week next week, so I don’t think I’m going to make any additional upgrades before then, so hopefully, this will be solid for that journey. Need AP/EAP a lot for that trip.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Frippan said:


> only 565MB here in Sweden. Maybe a map update is coming to us in Europe?


welcome to the site


----------



## Kizzy

Nautilus said:


> Concur. As I approach my exit, two more lanes are added on the right side of the highway to start collecting the cars for the exit without impeding the flow of through traffic. One appears, and then a half mile later, the other. The way the car jerks to the right with NOA on as each of those lanes appear can be downright scary. I've gotten feedback from my wife to "stop playing with the car and drive like a normal person". It would be much nicer if the car just executed its normal smooth lane change maneuver, like when using the turn indicator to make a lane change.


Oh. I've seen that jerk on a previous release and it's a little scary. I've only experienced it in one place, but yeah, AP did not behave in a way I expected.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Needsdecaf said:


> What is this "frost" you speak of?


robert


----------



## SimonMatthews

Needsdecaf said:


> What is this "frost" you speak of?


It's like a Texas ice storm, but not as bad.


----------



## Needsdecaf

SimonMatthews said:


> It's like a Texas ice storm, but not as bad.


That's North Texas. Here on the Gulf Coast, we don't get ice. Just a butt load of rain. And more rain. And sometimes rain while it's so bright you need shades. Because it's raining. And humidity. And freaking love bugs.


----------



## OKCU

Release notes on our SR+. Excited to try the wiper update.


----------



## ibgeek

Took my M3 Standard Plus for a good long drive today. For those familiar with the SF Bay Area, I went from Fremont to Petaluma and back. Left at 2:30pm and got back around 7:30pm so I had a good mix of daylight and night driving with some light drizzle. Traffic was everything from 15 MPH to 70 MPH both directions. Several freeway changes and nearly 100% Navigate on Autopilot.

*WOW! What an improvement!!!*

Lane changes are much better although at around 25 MPH on the free way, a lane change feels more like a left or right turn. It doesn't mess around getting over to the next lane. 

The windshield wipers on my car always worked really well and that has not changed.

I was worried about the adjacent lane feature but it triggered 2 or 3 times each direction and was a non-event. Everything it did just felt like the right thing to do. Nothing jarring or out of place. Only seems to care about the lane on the passing side of you. (left in the US)

*Changes that were not listed in the notes:*

I always found that my M3 would break a little late when coming up on slow or stopped traffic on the highway. The fear of being hit from behind was real at times as a result. Well I'm happy to report that this issue has been resolved. The car breaks sooner and smoother when coming up on stopped or much slower traffic.

Accelerating away from a stop is also much smoother. It got too aggressive at some point earlier this year. It feels like they got that just about perfect now.

*Final notes:*

I'm driving to Vegas this Christmas and am really looking forward to the 70% faster charging potential with at least one of my stops along the way. Charging times with the 100 kw limit were never that long to begin and now they should be super quick.

Some users reported that this build better handled instances where the lane you are in widens to allow traffic to merge. On two occasions I found myself in this situation, but traveling at 5 MPH in traffic. My car tried really hard to behave but I think because I was going so slow, it had time to second guess the lane placement. Both times it got confused and I ended up pulling the car out of auto pilot. I think if the car had been traveling at normal highway speeds it would have been fine. Will find out in the next few days.

Speed limit changes... Lately I've found that the indicated speed limit is correctly shown as I'm in Auto Pilot. And the car will slow down when it should, but then I'll look down and realize my max speed is 50 in a 65 zone because it never changed as the limit increased. I do hope that gets fixed soon.


----------



## Bokonon

Deadbattery said:


> I did get a new Error message on my morning drive today maybe related to the update
> 
> "Side pillar camera is either blocked or *washed out" The sun was low angle morning sun hitting from the side is what did it but I had not seen it before so maybe from the update.
> 
> *washed out is the right Idea but the wrong word


I got a similar message driving to work yesterday, just after making a turn. My car is covered in ice and salt, and I had just turned away from the sun, so I'm not too surprised.










Wife has the car today (mainly so she can do caraoke with a friend, I kid you not) and is reporting seeing a similar message for the "center" camera.


----------



## OKCU

Wife also noticed the rear cam video quality has improved.


----------



## tivoboy

OKCU said:


> Wife also noticed the rear cam video quality has improved.


I noticed this too, seems a bit sharper and more clear.


----------



## JWardell

FrancoisP said:


> It is still abrupt when the car exits the freeway under autopilot. It scares my wife who then accuses me of taking the exit too fast. I try to explain that I have nothing to do with it and she says to turn Autopilot off before exiting. I don't understand why taking an exit can't be as smooth as changing lane.


Don't forget you can just tell the car to go slower from the steering wheel without disabling autopilot, when about to exit just reduce the speed to 50 or whatever's appropriate. It will probably slow more for the tight curve but at least it's not barreling into at 75mph


----------



## francoisp

JWardell said:


> Don't forget you can just tell the car to go slower from the steering wheel without disabling autopilot, when about to exit just reduce the speed to 50 or whatever's appropriate. It will probably slow more for the tight curve but at least it's not barreling into at 75mph


Yes, I've tried several times but it's always rough regardless. Also keep in mind if there's traffic behind me people won't appreciate that I slowdown to 50 mph 100 feet before the exit.


----------



## GDN

Tesla is just about to kick it out of the park. I drove about 5 miles on US 75 today in Dallas using NOA. Pretty heavy traffic where I would likely not even try and use EAP previously. The car executed 3 lane changes and navigated just almost perfectly. Just 3 or 4 blinks of a blinker and a lane change right in to a slot. All new lane changes, NOA or not, are maybe a tad faster than I would normally execute, but I'm not complaining. 

This car and software continues to amaze and improve like none other.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

wackojacko said:


> anyone else notice the last part of the version is much longer. I don;t recall it having such a long alpha numeric before.
> 
> 2019.40.2.1 38f55d9f*9205*
> 
> I think the 9205 is extra on mine this version. Maybe location specific, I'm in Canada BTW.


That's just the first 12 characters of the release signature. It's the same version and signature I got thismorning. I'm guessing R+D was worried two versions might end up with the same signature prefixes...



TetonTesla said:


> FINALLY!!! I've had a long-standing bug with Autopilot that was driving me nuts! There is one particular speed reduction on a highway I drive daily. Speed limit drops from 55 to 40. Since I've owned my M3, the autopilot would correctly reduce the speed to 40, and then 1-2 seconds later autopilot speed would suddenly jump back to 60mph. The speed limit sign on the display correctly displays speed limit at 40, but car would accelerate anyway. I've done >100 "bug reports" on this. I'm pleased to say it finally appears to be fixed in this version! Yeah Tesla!


I don't think that's entirely fixed. On my way home there are lots of speed limit changes and I noticed one of the places got fix (and then when the speed limit went back up, the set speed remained low...) The other slowdowns were just not respected. Speed limit shows the limit, but the car does whatever it wants.



msjulie said:


> I am very curious how this (can not be turned off) new feature of slowing down when adjacent lanes are slower - in lovely Bay area traffic, the carpool lane is sometimes quite a bit more speedy than other lanes (but not always) - if the car slows down in these conditions, I'll likely experience one of :
> 
> 1 overriding it
> 2 not using TACC
> 3 getting rear ended...


I agree. I think this is the reason the car hit the brakes pretty hard while I was driving on the highway and some (much slower going) cars entered the highway in the rightmost lane. The line between our two lanes was solid few at least an extra 100m... Good thing nobody was driving behind me...



ibgeek said:


> If the car begins to slow down and you don't want it to, just tap the accelerator and it will pause the feature. Not sure for how long though as that was not specified. I live in the bay area as well. Haven't had a chance to test yet but I'm very curious. Not using TACC is not an option as far as I'm concerned. I doubt there is going to be anything drastic enough to have to worry about #3. We shall see.


I do press the accelerator in situations like these, but there's still a good second or two before my brain realizes what's happening and sends the command to press the accelerator... Future will reveal if it was just a one-off...



Needsdecaf said:


> I was a very reluctant adopter of Hold mode. It was way too inconsistent for me. The last update before 40.2.1 fixed that and I've been driving on it near two weeks now I think. You'll get used to maneuvering the car with it on vs. Roll, just takes a little getting used to.


I really don't see much difference between the hold mode and the old behaviour (roll), aside from the fact that the car slows down to 0 using regenerative braking... Perhaps it's something that was done differently for Europe!?


----------



## r-e-l

on lane changes improvements …. anyone seen any improvements in car coming back to right lane after completing a pass? I cant figure out when it decides to come back and when not … if it noticed someone behind?


----------



## RoccoX

I also am loving this update. The only thing I found is that when it changes lanes to the right, and I am holding the wheel with my left hand, it tends to disengage autopilot. Guessing the weight of my hand on the wheel in conjunction with the car turning the wheel at a faster rate in the opposite direction is triggering it.


----------



## MelindaV

scottf200 said:


> MODS, I very purposefully put this in a separate thread with an appropriate title. It will get lost in the shuffle here. Annoying.


these threads SW version threads are specifically to give feedback of the release.


----------



## tencate

Just drove from Los Alamos NM to LAX. I'm confused as to why NOA decides sometimes to head over to the "passing" lane and just hang out. And sometimes it comes up upon a slow truck, passes it properly and then never gets OUT of the passing lane. However, coming into LA traffic around 10:30 on a Friday night, when traffic is still thick but not heavy or bumper to bumper anymore, the car performed fabulously. It got into the correct lane in time, took all the interchanges properly, and generally acted like it knew exactly where it was going  Which is good because I never usually do nearly as well. I'm impressed. Very much so.


----------



## LUXMAN

I have only use the AP on country roads so far this week. Seems good but the lane changes can be a bit abrupt. 

Now my new problem wit 40.2.1 …..
Get in the car, put foot on brake. Seat moves to my profile. Close the door and the screen goes blank and the seat moves back to easy entry then immediately moves back to my profile and screen comes on ready to go. EVERY TIME and annoying as heck.


----------



## Mike

LUXMAN said:


> Seems good but the lane changes can be a bit abrupt.


This is my issue with it.

The abruptness caused me to get out of Mad Max mode.....I know it shouldn't affect the crispness of the lane change but moving to average calmed the lane change abruptness somewhat.

I've mentioned earlier that the lane change abruptness should be situational.

Weaving in heaving traffic and minimizing the time/area to change a lane, it is very appropriate.

Lonely stretch of freeway and about to pass a single slow moving truck, a much smoother lane change is called for.

Also, if the road surface is slick with ice or snow, the current abruptness of the lane change could become a safety issue.


----------



## gary in NY

Not sure why, but my calendar appointments don't come up on the car display until after they are over. That's not particularly useful. They used to come up before the appointment, usually when I was ready to leave for the appointment.


----------



## gary in NY

Update on the wipers: Auto wipers have been doing a very good job in all but low light situations. On dark roads they are still a few seconds behind my preferred wiping interval. Since the car is in learning mode for auto wiper function, I am now manually wiping when at the point I expect the car to auto wipe. Maybe that will help it learn a little faster.


----------



## francoisp

FrancoisP said:


> It is still abrupt when the car exits the freeway under autopilot. It scares my wife who then accuses me of taking the exit too fast. I try to explain that I have nothing to do with it and she says to turn Autopilot off before exiting. I don't understand why taking an exit can't be as smooth as changing lane.


Check the link below for an example. You'll notice that the car goes almost over the white line, close to the guardrail, before realigning itself.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/o3YThDziBRCFEuhj8


----------



## MelindaV

LUXMAN said:


> I have only use the AP on country roads so far this week. Seems good but the lane changes can be a bit abrupt.
> 
> Now my new problem wit 40.2.1 …..
> Get in the car, put foot on brake. Seat moves to my profile. Close the door and the screen goes blank and the seat moves back to easy entry then immediately moves back to my profile and screen comes on ready to go. EVERY TIME and annoying as heck.


over the last year, I've intermittently had a similar issue that Tesla service hasn't been able to track down. 
With mine (or at least my routine of getting in the car), I get in & shut the door, step on the brake and it goes to my profile, put my seatbelt on and it goes back to easy entry. 
For a while last fall (2018), it was doing this about every 4th or 5th time I got in the car. Then it nearly stopped and maybe happened once every other month. lately it has started again about once a week. so certainly not frequently enough to be able to take it into service and demonstrate the issue, but often enough to be annoying.


----------



## MelindaV

gary in NY said:


> Not sure why, but my calendar appointments don't come up on the car display until after they are over. That's not particularly useful. They used to come up before the appointment, usually when I was ready to leave for the appointment.


mine are still showing any for the day when I get in the car in the morning.
I've also had a couple remote meetings (IE an 11am meeting 200 miles away) that the auto navigation has been perfect for. One exception was a saturday local appointment started out appearing to be routing correctly (didn't pan out to double check the end destination location), but noticed half way thru the drive (as it was telling me to exit the freeway and turn back) it had my office as the destination instead, so that was weird.


----------



## scottf200

MelindaV said:


> these threads SW version threads are specifically to give feedback of the release.


Still very annoying and time wasting. Things get lost quickly in 100s of post. Should be organized by problems and improvements.


----------



## MelindaV

scottf200 said:


> Still very annoying and time wasting. Things get lost quickly in 100s of post. Should be organized by problems and improvements.


we previously were keeping these SW threads limited to observations (features/bugs) of that release, but members wanted to have general chatter included here as well, making for threads of hundred(s) of posts for observations to get lost in.


----------



## garsh

scottf200 said:


> Still very annoying and time wasting. Things get lost quickly in 100s of post. Should be organized by problems and improvements.


We can put your post back into a separate thread. It's not unreasonable given that it wasn't generally about this software release, but about a specific aspect. LMK what title you'd like it to have.


----------



## scottf200

garsh said:


> We can put your post back into a separate thread. It's not unreasonable given that it wasn't generally about this software release, but about a specific aspect. LMK what title you'd like it to have.


Thanks. I created one: 
*TACC (aka adaptive cruise cntrl) is herky-jerky (not smooth)*
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...cruise-cntrl-is-herky-jerky-not-smooth.14968/


----------



## gary in NY

MelindaV said:


> mine are still showing any for the day when I get in the car in the morning.
> I've also had a couple remote meetings (IE an 11am meeting 200 miles away) that the auto navigation has been perfect for. One exception was a saturday local appointment started out appearing to be routing correctly (didn't pan out to double check the end destination location), but noticed half way thru the drive (as it was telling me to exit the freeway and turn back) it had my office as the destination instead, so that was weird.


Nikki has also decided that every time I get in the car during the daytime I am going to my work location, so she sets up the navigation for that destination, and picks a route I would never take.

Also, wipers sucked today (daylight, misty rain).


----------



## Deadbattery

gary in NY said:


> Nikki has also decided that every time I get in the car during the daytime I am going to my work location, so she sets up the navigation for that destination, and picks a route I would never take.
> 
> Also, wipers sucked today (daylight, misty rain).


YES, Massachusetts is warm grey and drizzly today. MOSTLY manual wiping. and as if the wipers work for Roger Rabbit started wiping when I drove into my garage.


----------



## Kizzy

Bokonon said:


> I got a similar message driving to work yesterday, just after making a turn. My car is covered in ice and salt, and I had just turned away from the sun, so I'm not too surprised.
> 
> View attachment 31123
> 
> 
> Wife has the car today (mainly so she can do caraoke with a friend, I kid you not) and is reporting seeing a similar message for the "center" camera.


I had this a lot today. Here's an example when more than one camera is blocked.









(Image Description: Notification message on Model 3 screen reading "Multiple cameras blocked or blinded. Clean cameras or wait for them to regain visibility."]


----------



## scottf200

Kizzy said:


> I had this a lot today. Here's an example when more than one camera is blocked.
> (Image Description: Notification message on Model 3 screen reading "Multiple cameras blocked or blinded. Clean cameras or wait for them to regain visibility."]


GreenTheOnly, posted something similar to this on Twitter but the message was specific to his right door camera (b pillar). You could see from the shadows that the sun was directly to his right (hence the blinding).


----------



## Kizzy

scottf200 said:


> GreenTheOnly, posted something similar to this on Twitter but the message was specific to his right door camera (b pillar). You could see from the shadows that the sun was directly to his right (hence the blinding).


Yeah, this was all sun related for me. I did take a moment to clean the few specs of sun from my pillar cameras.

I had Autopilot completely bail on me for this message-all due to sun and possibly poor contrast of lane markings. I've got to say that I'm a bit worried about winter performance of FSD. Between the precipitation and low sun angle, I worry how reliable it will be.


----------



## DocScott

Took my first longish drive with this firmware today. There are two different aspects I'm going to comment on, so I'm going to make them separate posts.

The first one is the wipers. They were better, but far from perfect. It's satisfying knowing that my activating swipes manually is training the system, though.

It's enough better that I can now tell more or less what the issues are.

Part of it is may be that the housing for the cameras itself alters the thermal characteristics of the windshield in that area, both by having a big dark region that might absorb sunlight and by blocking contact with the air inside the cabin. So in misty weather it's quite possible that the droplet patterns in front of the cameras might be different from elsewhere. In addition, since the cameras are high up in some situations with a lot of roadspray the top of the windshield might be more clear than the middle.

Wiping manually even once tends to gather the water and throw some of it up to the top of the arc, where the camera is. That explains why sometimes triggering one manual wipe causes a furious spate of several automatic wipes in a row. After the manual wipe, there's now less water blocking the visibility of the driver, but there may be (temporarily) more up where the camera is.

I also noticed several times when very light mist gradually collected in to tiny droplets. At highway speeds, these droplets started to move up the windshield, growing as they did. When they eventually reached the camera level the wipers would activate.

These kinds of problems are going to be hard to solve with the current hardware, because they all have to do with situations where the camera itself may have a clear view even if the driver does not (or, occasionally, vice-versa).


----------



## DocScott

My other comment is more of a comment on the philosophy revealed (or reinforced) by a new feature in this firmware: the ability to adjust TACC speed down to zero and then back up, without ever disengaging TACC. That makes sense as part of a transition to "feature-complete" FSD. After all, there are some cases on surface streets where, even without another car in front of you, the safe and legal speed might be 15 mph.

But here's the thing: I don't have FSD. I have plain vanilla AP. When feature-complete FSD arrives, I won't have it.

But apparently I _will_ have some side effects from it.

Right now, none of us are supposed to be using TACC on city streets anyway. When feature-complete FSD arrives, will that change even for those of us who don't have FSD? Will it become part of the standard AP use to be able to use it on all kinds of road?

I'm not sure whether the stop sign warning applies to those with just AP--does anyone know?

Once FSD starts stopping for lights and stop signs on its own, what will AP do? Does Tesla really want to allow people without FSD to use AP on city streets, but then make it less safe for them to do so by not having the car stop on its own, even though the car has the capability of doing so? That hasn't been the pattern with past Tesla features (e.g. features like ELDA and Emergency Braking apply even to people who don't have AP at all).

What does that leave for FSD? It leaves the surface street version of NOA, essentially. The car gets in to the appropriate lane, signals, turns, etc. to follow the navigation instructions, all on its own. Plain AP, or even EAP, won't do that. But driving on a city street, including stopping and starting at lights and stop signs? I'm not so sure that will be limited to FSD, especially for those who have the FSD chip but haven't paid for FSD.


----------



## Tucker

After this update if I leave the car to go into store with the wife in the passenger seat the car locks and shuts everything down. It used to keep everything on. Anybody else having this issue?


----------



## iChris93

DocScott said:


> Took my first longish drive with this firmware today. There are two different aspects I'm going to comment on, so I'm going to make them separate posts.
> 
> The first one is the wipers. They were better, but far from perfect. It's satisfying knowing that my activating swipes manually is training the system, though.
> 
> It's enough better that I can now tell more or less what the issues are.
> 
> Part of it is may be that the housing for the cameras itself alters the thermal characteristics of the windshield in that area, both by having a big dark region that might absorb sunlight and by blocking contact with the air inside the cabin. So in misty weather it's quite possible that the droplet patterns in front of the cameras might be different from elsewhere. In addition, since the cameras are high up in some situations with a lot of roadspray the top of the windshield might be more clear than the middle.
> 
> Wiping manually even once tends to gather the water and throw some of it up to the top of the arc, where the camera is. That explains why sometimes triggering one manual wipe causes a furious spate of several automatic wipes in a row. After the manual wipe, there's now less water blocking the visibility of the driver, but there may be (temporarily) more up where the camera is.
> 
> I also noticed several times when very light mist gradually collected in to tiny droplets. At highway speeds, these droplets started to move up the windshield, growing as they did. When they eventually reached the camera level the wipers would activate.
> 
> These kinds of problems are going to be hard to solve with the current hardware, because they all have to do with situations where the camera itself may have a clear view even if the driver does not (or, occasionally, vice-versa).


I do not think it should be an issue that the camera is both high up and in a black background. Previous cars I've had with dedicated rain sensors were also high up and in a black background and worked well.


----------



## Papyrus

With new software update V10.1 2019 40.2.1 problem with rear camera ; black vision .


----------



## ig0p0g0

DocScott said:


> Wiping manually even once tends to gather the water and throw some of it up to the top of the arc, where the camera is. That explains why sometimes triggering one manual wipe causes a furious spate of several automatic wipes in a row


Ideally the NN has some knowledge of history as inputs. For example, when and how intense were the last few wipes. This can give some context for what it sees through the camera.


----------



## NJturtlePower

OK, bug/issue I haven't yet seen mentioned..... Started noticing it while I was on 36.2.4 and it remains on 40.2.1 for me...

When Navigating on route the volume level defaults to MUTE. I change it to my desired volume, the profile icon blinks "Saved" but next route...same defaulted Mute status. Anybody else?


----------



## gary in NY

NJturtlePower said:


> OK, bug/issue I haven't yet seen mentioned..... Started noticing it while I was on 36.2.4 and it remains on 40.2.1 for me...
> 
> When Navigating on route the volume level defaults to MUTE. I change it to my desired volume, the profile icon blinks "Saved" but next route...same defaulted Mute status. Anybody else?


Yes, my navigation voice is now muted all the time.


----------



## melmartin

gary in NY said:


> Yes, my navigation voice is now muted all the time.


Same here..every time I leave the car I have to un-mute navigation voice when I get back in. I've reported it to Tesla.


----------



## Deadbattery

melmartin said:


> Same here..every time I leave the car I have to un-mute navigation voice when I get back in. I've reported it to Tesla.


There's a navigation voice?

(joke)


----------



## Nautilus

NJturtlePower said:


> OK, bug/issue I haven't yet seen mentioned..... Started noticing it while I was on 36.2.4 and it remains on 40.2.1 for me...
> 
> When Navigating on route the volume level defaults to MUTE. I change it to my desired volume, the profile icon blinks "Saved" but next route...same defaulted Mute status. Anybody else?


I wonder if this is a new "enhancement"? For most people, most navigation is simply to/from work, or around town on errands, on routes that are well known, where the primary benefit of navigation is to know ETA and if there is significant traffic enroute. It is only on road trips or to unfamiliar places where verbal directions are really necessary, so perhaps they've decided (based on user feedback?) that it would be better for navigation to always default to mute, unless a user selects to have it on.

I typically always have mine on mute, except perhaps once/month when I'm going somewhere unfamiliar where I actually need the turn by turn directions. The last thing I need constantly interrupting my audiobook on my daily commute are turn by turn directions on a route I've been driving for over 15 years. If my theory is indeed correct, it would have been nice for them to list it as a new feature in the notes of whatever software update it became effective.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Nautilus said:


> I wonder if this is a new "enhancement"? For most people, most navigation is simply to/from work, or around town on errands, on routes that are well known, where the primary benefit of navigation is to know ETA and if there is significant traffic enroute. It is only on road trips or to unfamiliar places where verbal directions are really necessary, so perhaps they've decided (based on user feedback?) that it would be better for navigation to always default to mute, unless a user selects to have it on.
> 
> I typically always have mine on mute, except perhaps once/month when I'm going somewhere unfamiliar where I actually need the turn by turn directions. The last thing I need constantly interrupting my audiobook on my daily commute are turn by turn directions on a route I've been driving for over 15 years. If my theory is indeed correct, it would have been nice for them to list it as a new feature in the notes of whatever software update it became effective.


Disagree with basically all of that...sorry.

I NEVER use Nav to and from work (4 miles from home) or around town running errands. I use it most in the 3 to find new destinations, or on longer drives for traffic route guidance, not ETA as I generally know about how long the trip is. Also as long as I've ever had Nav, built-in or portable Garmins I've never muted the volume in any situation, and never listened to an audio book..... likely never will. 

Lastly, my bigger point was that if you make changes to your Nav volume you'll see the profile button fash "Saved" which it is not actually doing since Mute is defaulted at next startup...thus the bug.


----------



## Flashgj

I am with Nautilus on this one. My weekly use of NOA is on routes I am very familiar with and I don’t need or want the audio queues interfering with my music. I want to take advantage of NOA but without the sound. On the occasions when I am not familiar with the route, I will gladly hit the gear icon and turn on the volume. I personally find that a much better option than always having to turn the sound off on a daily basis because i find it annoying.


----------



## JWardell

NJturtlePower said:


> Disagree with basically all of that...sorry.
> 
> I NEVER use Nav to and from work (4 miles from home) or around town running errands. I use it most in the 3 to find new destinations, or on longer drives for traffic route guidance, not ETA as I generally know about how long the trip is. Also as long as I've ever had Nav, built-in or portable Garmins I've never muted the volume in any situation, and never listened to an audio book..... likely never will.
> 
> Lastly, my bigger point was that if you make changes to your Nav volume you'll see the profile button fash "Saved" which it is not actually doing since Mute is defaulted at next startup...thus the bug.


I just agreed with you both. I too only use nav rarely when I need to know where I'm going, or sometimes on a long trip when I like to know ETA. In that case I do want voice guidance.
But Tesla recently made the car auto-nav to work and home every day. It would be furiously annoying to have the voice in those situations.

So maybe voice is disabled for all automatic navigation, but turned on when you manually navigate somewhere?


----------



## Dogwhistle

Lots of rain and misty rain the last couple of days. Wipers are worse, don’t come on when they used to just fine.. Constantly having to manually override them to get a proper wiping speed. sigh...well hopefully Tesla is absorbing this data I’m giving them.


----------



## sduck

I would have maybe never noticed that the nav directions are now muted - that's how I always have it set. In fact, the only time I've had the voice on is when I was demoing the car for my brother, and he commented how nice it was that the nav didn't use voice, so I turned it on just to see if it actually had one.


----------



## Deadbattery

Dogwhistle said:


> Lots of rain and misty rain the last couple of days. Wipers are worse, don't come on when they used to just fine.. Constantly having to manually override them to get a proper wiping speed. sigh...well hopefully Tesla is absorbing this data I'm giving them.


It is difficult to see how a two hour recording of me cussing at the wipers is going to help. But if that's what Elon wants... SO BE IT!


----------



## Mesprit87

Deadbattery said:


> It is difficult to see how a two hour recording of me cussing at the wipers is going to help. But if that's what Elon wants... SO BE IT!


Strangely they did improve to some usable level on mine, particularly with mist.
But 
They just need quite a bit of rain to jump from intermittent to constant wiping.
They don't seem to start by themselves from time to time as you drive off.

So I keep using the magic but somewhat manual buttton hoping that the NN is going to do its job.
Cussing in french won't go anywhere in my case I'm afraid ; -)


----------



## NJturtlePower

JWardell said:


> So maybe voice is disabled for all automatic navigation, but turned on when you manually navigate somewhere?


Nope, I'm not using Auto Nav setting, due to my super short commute on local roads. These are all manual or voice activated routes being muted, and as I mentioned NOT being saved to the profile despite the icon indications.


----------



## Enginerd

r-e-l said:


> on lane changes improvements …. anyone seen any improvements in car coming back to right lane after completing a pass? I cant figure out when it decides to come back and when not … if it noticed someone behind?





tencate said:


> Just drove from Los Alamos NM to LAX. I'm confused as to why NOA decides sometimes to head over to the "passing" lane and just hang out. And sometimes it comes up upon a slow truck, passes it properly and then never gets OUT of the passing lane. However, coming into LA traffic around 10:30 on a Friday night, when traffic is still thick but not heavy or bumper to bumper anymore, the car performed fabulously. It got into the correct lane in time, took all the interchanges properly, and generally acted like it knew exactly where it was going  Which is good because I never usually do nearly as well. I'm impressed. Very much so.


My experience with 2019.40.2.1 NOA lane changes to the right:
- will not change lanes to the right to exit passing lane (this happened to me at least 21 times yesterday)
- will change lanes to the right to navigate an intersection (follow route)
- will change lanes to the right when that lane is moving faster (uncommon, except in California )

I submitted several bug reports on this, as it really detracts from the utility of NOA on the highway.

Prior to the current FW, I did notice that NOA is less likely to exit the passing lane when there is no traffic approaching from behind. It is apparently somewhat motivated by tailgaters.


----------



## bwilson4web

After a 120 mi test drive, the car had 2-3 miles range when plugged in:








The Athens AL Supercharger appears to still be ~120 kW limited though I saw 123 kW. Regardless, adding 20-23% faster charging is well appreciated. Subsequent drive back to Huntsville confirmed the 220-240 mi charge/range is real.









The 'scan my tesla' data will be analyzed soon enough and added here. OWCH!! The file is missing.

Bob Wilson


----------



## DocScott

This version seems more willing to have AP cut out when sensors are a bit obscured than what I recall for versions from last winter. That's fine with me, because it's probably erring on the side of safety.

_But_, now that it tells us exactly which sensor is obscured (in this case, the front radar was blocked by ice), it reveals something else: blind spot detection turns off when the front radar is obscured!

That's not really sensible. Blind spot detection is using cameras, not the radar. When I signal to change lanes (and since I have AP but not EAP or FSD, I change lanes manually), I'm used to checking the side view mirrors and glancing to see if the display is showing red lane lines. But in this case, no red lane lines!

In my opinion, blind spot detection should keep working as long as the appropriate cameras are functioning normally.


----------



## evannole

DocScott said:


> This version seems more willing to have AP cut out when sensors are a bit obscured than what I recall for versions from last winter. That's fine with me, because it's probably erring on the side of safety.
> 
> _But_, now that it tells us exactly which sensor is obscured (in this case, the front radar was blocked by ice), it reveals something else: blind spot detection turns off when the front radar is obscured!
> 
> That's not really sensible. Blind spot detection is using cameras, not the radar. When I signal to change lanes (and since I have AP but not EAP or FSD, I change lanes manually), I'm used to checking the side view mirrors and glancing to see if the display is showing red lane lines. But in this case, no red lane lines!
> 
> In my opinion, blind spot detection should keep working as long as the appropriate cameras are functioning normally.


Strangely, I had an alert several times this morning that the left door pillar camera was obscured or blinded. It seemed to coincide with times when the sun was directly on the left side of the car, so I didn't think much of it.

When I arrived at work, however, I looked at the camera, and sure enough, there was a bit of fog on the inside of the glass that shields the camera. (Circled in red below; the other abnormality in the image is just the reflection of my phone as I took the picture.)

I could not wipe this moisture off, as it was on the inside, but as I rubbed somewhat vigorously on the glass, it pretty much disappeared, probably because the friction had warmed the glass.

It was pretty suddenly cold this morning (about 30F) after heavy rain and warm temperatures (65F) yesterday, so I imaging that explains this sudden occurrence. Hopefully it won't become a frequent problem for me.

Does anyone know if those cameras have heaters in the housing that run continuously, like the one in the windshield does, or if they'll heat up and de-fog if I turn on the rear defroster?


----------



## Mesprit87

evannole said:


> Strangely, I had an alert several times this morning that the left door pillar camera was obscured or blinded. It seemed to coincide with times when the sun was directly on the left side of the car, so I didn't think much of it.
> 
> When I arrived at work, however, I looked at the camera, and sure enough, there was a bit of fog on the inside of the glass that shields the camera. (Circled in red below; the other abnormality in the image is just the reflection of my phone as I took the picture.)
> 
> I could not wipe this moisture off, as it was on the inside, but as I rubbed somewhat vigorously on the glass, it pretty much disappeared, probably because the friction had warmed the glass.
> 
> It was pretty suddenly cold this morning (about 30F) after heavy rain and warm temperatures (65F) yesterday, so I imaging that explains this sudden occurrence. Hopefully it won't become a frequent problem for me.
> 
> Does anyone know if those cameras have heaters in the housing that run continuously, like the one in the windshield does, or if they'll heat up and de-fog if I turn on the rear defroster?


I had the exact same issue on mine, the message would disappear in the sun but on a cool day or back in the shade, it would fog up again. I could see frost inside during the winter months.
Bottom line, make an appointment, attach your photo and they will replace it under warranty.
I didn't have to argue with them for the replacement but worse case, my ex-trooper told me it's pretty easy to remove, clean and maybe re-seal.


----------



## evannole

Mesprit87 said:


> I had the exact same issue on mine, the message would disappear in the sun but on a cool day or back in the shade, it would fog up again. I could see frost inside during the winter months.
> Bottom line, make an appointment, attach your photo and they will replace it under warranty.
> I didn't have to argue with them for the replacement but worse case, my ex-trooper told me it's pretty easy to remove, clean and maybe re-seal.


Great, thanks!!!


----------



## IPv6Freely

Wow, the difference to the lane change responsiveness is actually pretty staggering. No more dangerously slow lane changes.


----------



## Mike

DocScott said:


> This version seems more willing to have AP cut out when sensors are a bit obscured than what I recall for versions from last winter. That's fine with me, because it's probably erring on the side of safety.
> 
> _But_, now that it tells us exactly which sensor is obscured (in this case, the front radar was blocked by ice), it reveals something else: blind spot detection turns off when the front radar is obscured!
> 
> That's not really sensible. Blind spot detection is using cameras, not the radar. When I signal to change lanes (and since I have AP but not EAP or FSD, I change lanes manually), I'm used to checking the side view mirrors and glancing to see if the display is showing red lane lines. But in this case, no red lane lines!
> 
> In my opinion, blind spot detection should keep working as long as the appropriate cameras are functioning normally.


I agree with you regarding losing radar should not equal losing everything else.

I've never been able to quantify it, but I have always been convinced that in its current iteration, the software is putting too much emphasis on radar echos and not enough on visual cues provided by the cameras.

-------------------------

For the second time in four weeks, I had to delete my garage door in Homelink and re-install my garage door into Homelink.

This morning, my Homelink refused to auto open or auto close the garage door.

The re-install has solved this issue (again).


----------



## JWardell

evannole said:


> Does anyone know if those cameras have heaters in the housing that run continuously, like the one in the windshield does, or if they'll heat up and de-fog if I turn on the rear defroster?


The front and side cameras have heaters that run continuously in low temperatures as long as the car is awake. Maybe when asleep too. Still you should not see fog inside the glass if it is sealed.


----------



## styleruk

IPv6Freely said:


> Wow, the difference to the lane change responsiveness is actually pretty staggering. No more dangerously slow lane changes.


I'm finding this too. It helps in the UK as we have a stupid rule that if it don't change lane quick enough, it cancels...which causes you to swerve all over the place and is quite dangerous. So getting it 75% across the lane quick helps. I will actually use this feature now. We still have to indicate to get it to do it, so NoA is a bit crap for us over here. But it's an improvement at least.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

JWardell said:


> So maybe voice is disabled for all automatic navigation, but turned on when you manually navigate somewhere?


I don't know. For me, the volume doesn't seem to be muted no matter how navigation is started...



styleruk said:


> I'm finding this too. It helps in the UK as we have a stupid rule that if it don't change lane quick enough, it cancels...which causes you to swerve all over the place and is quite dangerous. So getting it 75% across the lane quick helps. I will actually use this feature now. We still have to indicate to get it to do it, so NoA is a bit crap for us over here. But it's an improvement at least.


I'm assuming we have the exact same limitation in France... If you don't mind me asking, which setting is it that you need to change?


----------



## styleruk

JeanDeBarraux said:


> I don't know. For me, the volume doesn't seem to be muted no matter how navigation is started...
> 
> I'm assuming we have the exact same limitation in France... If you don't mind me asking, which setting is it that you need to change?


Not sure what setting you mean. But I have NoA on for every journey with lane change set to lowest or off.


----------



## evannole

After a week and a half with this release, I am mostly happy with it. I haven't noticed any significant ping-pong behavior as others have.

I do have one criticism: as good, confident and immediate the new lane changes are, the car initiates and completes them a bit too abruptly for my tastes. At times it moves so suddenly and forcefully that I feel like a newly minted teenage driver is at the wheel. I would appreciate a smoother, more gradual action, which would be more comfortable for passengers. I really don't want to feel any G-forces when making a simple lane change.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

styleruk said:


> Not sure what setting you mean. But I have NoA on for every journey with lane change set to lowest or off.


Sorry I misunderstood your original sentence "We still have to indicate to get it to do it". You probably meant we have to signal our lane changes... I thought you had found a way to make lane changes faster...


----------



## styleruk

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Sorry I misunderstood your original sentence "We still have to indicate to get it to do it". You probably meant we have to signal our lane changes... I thought you had found a way to make lane changes faster...


No, the update did that, it now gets a move on.


----------



## Bigriver

Needsdecaf said:


> Auto steer worked great this morning.


Is this what others are seeing? I got your post from a search on auto steer, and don't have time right now to make it through 8 pages of this thread. I drove my model 3 over 200 miles Monday and thought it swayed a bit. Have driven the X almost 300 miles today and feel like a drunken sailor is in control. Not had it this bad since the early days, 2 years ago. It sways from side to side, even in straight stretches. And when someone travelled in my blind spot for several minutes, it was REALLY swaying the whole time. Something feels way off with some time constant in the control algorithm.


----------



## Needsdecaf

It's funny you should quote my post, because the car has gone backwards in this regard since I posted that. It's very sensitive to traffic on either side and will move to avoid it. A LOT. It's better on the open road but still not as rock steady as it used to be. Just did 450 miles yesterday and noticed this a lot.


----------



## SimonMatthews

Bigriver said:


> Is this what others are seeing?.


I experience a sharp deceleration at the same place every day, sunny days and cloudy days. I suspect that it is confused about the speed limit where the freeway connector goes under a bridge with a low speed limit. Also, on a long curved on-ramp, it is unable to stay in lane, crossing the lane markers (it turns too tight and ends up partly on the shoulder).


----------



## Grey3

Ever since my car (M3 RWD LR 2019 April) was updated to 2019.40.2.1, a new message "Parking sensor(s) may be obstructed" flashes intermittently. This occurs whether the car is in motion or stopped at a light. Rebooting the car did not resolve the issue. The parking sensors appears fine on the surface without any sign of debris or damage. I haven't noticed any other post about this issue on the internet. Should I take the car to a service center or should I just wait for the next software update? Of note, the prior "Lane departure assistance limited" error was resolved with v10 software update. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## JasonF

I got that one too. It happens when one of the cameras is blinded by the sun.


----------



## garsh

Grey3 said:


> Ever since my car (M3 RWD LR 2019 April) was updated to 2019.40.2.1, a new message "Parking sensor(s) may be obstructed" flashes intermittently. This occurs whether the car is in motion or stopped at a light. Rebooting the car did not resolve the issue. The parking sensors appears fine on the surface without any sign of debris or damage. I haven't noticed any other post about this issue on the internet. Should I take the car to a service center or should I just wait for the next software update? Of note, the prior "Lane departure assistance limited" error was resolved with v10 software update. Thanks in advance for any advice.


"Parking sensors" refers to the ultrasonics, not the cameras. So this isn't a sun-blinding issue.

Yes, I would suggest making an appointment with the service center - you can set that up online. I don't recall anybody else having this issue.


----------



## JasonF

garsh said:


> "Parking sensors" refers to the ultrasonics, not the cameras. So this isn't a sun-blinding issue.
> 
> Yes, I would suggest making an appointment with the service center - you can set that up online. I don't recall anybody else having this issue.


Oh right, I didn't read carefully. The error I got was about the left pillar camera being obstructed, while the sun was on my left.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

SimonMatthews said:


> I experience a sharp deceleration at the same place every day, sunny days and cloudy days. I suspect that it is confused about the speed limit where the freeway connector goes under a bridge with a low speed limit. Also, on a long curved on-ramp, it is unable to stay in lane, crossing the lane markers (it turns too tight and ends up partly on the shoulder).


I definitely see this on I279 going North from Pittsburgh. The highway travels over a road that is 35 MPH and my Model 3 decelerates, not to 35 mph, but down to 50 from 65). I always disengage autopilot through this section because it is unexpected behavior to the drivers around me.

Also, the speed limit indicator on the screen shows 35 and I279 is 55 in that stretch.


----------



## garsh

WonkoTheSane said:


> I definitely see this on I279 going North from Pittsburgh. The highway travels over a road that is 35 MPH and my Model 3 decelerates, not to 35 mph, but down to 50 from 65). I always disengage autopilot through this section because it is unexpected behavior to the drivers around me.
> 
> Also, the speed limit indicator on the screen shows 35 and I279 is 55 in that stretch.


I drive that part every day too. Although I usually have my speed set to 60 mph. 

But see if you can reproduce this behavior that I've seen: So I always get the abrupt slowdown like you mention. However, if I keep my foot pressing on the accelerator - not enough to go faster than my autopilot set speed - then the car appears to NOT adjust autopilot speed down to 50 mph in that section, and just keeps it at my set speed of 60 mph.

I have no idea if this is a bug or feature, and no idea of a practical application of this change in behavior.


----------



## Nautilus

Based on others' reporting of the improved capability of Nav. on Autopilot, I decided to have another go at allowing the car to change lanes without my confirmation. The problem I'm encountering, that I think will cause confusion and/or annoyance to other drivers, is that when the car decides it's time to move over a lane (particularly to the right, MILES ahead of the exit I need to take), the turn indicator comes on, even if there is a long line of cars in the lane to the right of me and the red dotted line indicating that it is unsafe to move over to the right, and just stays on. This means that any cars behind me and also those in the right lane must start wondering "why is he driving along with his turn indicator on, and not adjusting speed to find a place to slot in?". Yes I can override, but we all know it comes back on again within 30-60 seconds (even if the conditions have not changed), thus injecting more confusion (and annoyance by other drivers) into the situation.

(edited for clarity)


----------



## iChris93

I took about a 260 mile round trip yesterday and the car was ping-ponging like mad. This is the worst ping-ponging I have ever experienced.


----------



## Flashgj

iChris93 said:


> I took about a 260 mile round trip yesterday and the car was ping-ponging like mad. This is the worst ping-ponging I have ever experienced.


By far the worst since I got my car 1 1/2 years ago. My wife mentioned a few days ago during a drive that if a cop comes by he is going to pull us over to see if I have been drinking.


----------



## BigBri

Still have the audio bug where it makes a pop and the volume drops and it pops and kicks back in. Was really hoping this version would fix it. Are others still noticing the audio glitch?


----------



## iChris93

BigBri said:


> Still have the audio bug where it makes a pop and the volume drops and it pops and kicks back in. Was really hoping this version would fix it. Are others still noticing the audio glitch?


Occasionally.


----------



## sduck

BigBri said:


> Still have the audio bug where it makes a pop and the volume drops and it pops and kicks back in. Was really hoping this version would fix it. Are others still noticing the audio glitch?


Mine seems to be fixed - hasn't done it yet with this version.


----------



## bwilson4web

Today, my SR+ Model 3 was parked in a mild rain and I noticed the windshield wipers would clear the windshield. Since "sentry" was on, I turned it off ... no effect. There is no option in the App to turn off the windshield wipers. So I re-enabled sentry. Later, "summon" worked fair enough to bring the car closer. Just I was curious about the windshield wipers contenting to work when the car was in "P" and the rain.

When I got home, I turned the windshield wipers off and plugged in. Just this suggests another parasitic load to slowly discharge the car.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Kizzy

bwilson4web said:


> Today, my SR+ Model 3 was parked in a mild rain and I noticed the windshield wipers would clear the windshield. Since "sentry" was on, I turned it off ... no effect. There is no option in the App to turn off the windshield wipers. So I re-enabled sentry. Later, "summon" worked fair enough to bring the car closer. Just I was curious about the windshield wipers contenting to work when the car was in "P" and the rain.
> 
> When I got home, I turned the windshield wipers off and plugged in. Just this suggests another parasitic load to slowly discharge the car.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Did you wait for your car to go to sleep after disabling Sentry Mode? Was your Summon Standby turned off as well?


----------



## bwilson4web

Kizzy said:


> Did you wait for your car to go to sleep after disabling Sentry Mode? Was your Summon Standby turned off as well?


Sorry, I don't understand:

How long to wait for 'sleep'?
I left 'Summon Standby' alone because I didn't know it existed. How is it turned off?
Bob Wilson


----------



## Kizzy

bwilson4web said:


> Sorry, I don't understand:
> 
> How long to wait for 'sleep'?
> I left 'Summon Standby' alone because I didn't know it existed. How is it turned off?
> Bob Wilson


I think sleep happens 15-30 minutes after any functions that keep the car on are suspended.

Summon Standby is found in the Autopilot menu of the car (maybe under Customize Summon, I don't recall exactly). It keeps the car's computer active so it can respond to a Summon request more quickly. I presume it is monitoring the environment and therefore keeping the front cameras clear of rain drops makes sense.


----------



## undergrove

Bokonon said:


> I got a similar message driving to work yesterday, just after making a turn. My car is covered in ice and salt, and I had just turned away from the sun, so I'm not too surprised.
> 
> View attachment 31123
> 
> 
> Wife has the car today (mainly so she can do caraoke with a friend, I kid you not) and is reporting seeing a similar message for the "center" camera.


I got this message on a clear morning. The camera was not dirty, but wiped it anyway. It made no difference. Eventually the message went away while driving, and I assume the camera was working again. The sun was on the other side, so it was not a factor.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189

Has anyone had their radio stop working? It just shows the loading circle continously and won't play favorited stations nor manually tuned ones. I noticed it on Saturday and hasn't fixed itself since then.

I posted this in a different software thread but my software version just says 40.2 with no third digit grouping so unsure which it is. Sorry mods!


----------



## SimonMatthews

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> Has anyone had their radio stop working? It just shows the loading circle continously and won't play favorited stations nor manually tuned ones. I noticed it on Saturday and hasn't fixed itself since then.
> 
> I posted this in a different software thread but my software version just says 40.2 with no third digit grouping so unsure which it is. Sorry mods!


I had this happen, but with streaming, not FM radio.

A reboot fixed it.


----------



## MelindaV

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> Has anyone had their radio stop working? It just shows the loading circle continously and won't play favorited stations nor manually tuned ones. I noticed it on Saturday and hasn't fixed itself since then.
> 
> I posted this in a different software thread but my software version just says 40.2 with no third digit grouping so unsure which it is. Sorry mods!


if it is only showing 2019.40.2, it is this release


----------



## EchoCharlie3189

SimonMatthews said:


> I had this happen, but with streaming, not FM radio.
> 
> A reboot fixed it.


A soft reboot did not fix it but I will try the brake pedal one and see if that works.


----------



## Mike

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> A soft reboot did not fix it but I will try the brake pedal one and see if that works.


You can also try a full power down (if you already know the details, disregard the following):

Essentially, use the power down option found in the safety and security section.

The key is once you select that option, you do not want the vehicle to electronically respond to any inputs for around the next three minutes.......including shutting the drivers door after selecting the power down option.

Technique number one: open the drivers door>>roll the window all the way down>>close drivers door>>reach in (without putting weight on the seat) and touch the UI screen to activate the UI>>select Safety and Security>>select the power down option>>select agree>>pull your arm out of the car and walk away for five minutes.

Technique number two: sit in the car and close the door>>ensure HVAC is on (I use fan setting "1")>>select Safety and Security>>select power down option>>select agree and do NOT shift in your seat/touch the brake or accelerator/open any cubby hole/touch any button/do anything that uses any onboard energy>>wait (about 30 seconds) for HVAC fan to stop>>then wait another 90 seconds until you hear one more sound from the HVAC system (temperature blend door going to a null position)>>wait 60 more seconds.


----------



## gary in NY

My phone key has been glitchy since moving to this version. Today I noticed the app said to turn on Bluetooth in order to use the phone key. Bluetooth was not turned off. Ended up deleting the phone from the key list (there were two listed-deleted both) and re-entered. Seems to work ok now. Could just have been coincidental, I suppose, but I have not had any issues with the phone key before this.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

gary in NY said:


> My phone key has been glitchy since moving to this version. Today I noticed the app said to turn on Bluetooth in order to use the phone key. Bluetooth was not turned off. Ended up deleting the phone from the key list (there were two listed-deleted both) and re-entered. Seems to work ok now. Could just have been coincidental, I suppose, but I have not had any issues with the phone key before this.


i noticed an app update for iphone maybe helpful. Has been for me in the past when the phone got twitchy.


----------



## gary in NY

Tesla blue 3 said:


> i noticed an app update for iphone maybe helpful. Has been for me in the past when the phone got twitchy.


Now that you mention it, just before it stopped working, the phone updated to iOS 13.3. The Tesla app is 3.10.3


----------



## JWardell

Lots of ping ponging on autopilot during my long drive today, not something I've really seen before. Not sure if it is this release, or just bad camera visibility due to bright sunlight and a coating of salt over everything.
Then 40.50.1 arrived as soon as I got home, I'll get another long drive to see if AP is fixed. (or maybe I'll wash my windows)


----------



## bwilson4web

Hummmm:

















Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh

JWardell said:


> Lots of ping ponging on autopilot during my long drive today, not something I've really seen before.
> ...
> Then 40.50.1 arrived as soon as I got home, I'll get another long drive to see if AP is fixed.


I had ping-ponging starting with these 2019.40.2 releases. It seems to be ok on straightaways, but can't seem to handle a constant-radius curve without constant left-right adjustments.

Unfortunately, it doesn't seem any better now that I'm on 2019.40.50.1, so don't get your hopes up.


----------

